# which is the best laptop within 30k....



## sude (May 30, 2008)

i know there's a thread which asks to post all laptop queries...

but sorry i didnt post there intentionally, as i have great hurry and urgently get a laptop (within 10th of june 2008).

my specs are pretty simple..
a moderate processor,
160 or more spaced HDD.
1GB or more RAM
Bluetooth IF POSSIBLE.
graphics card NOT REQUIRED.

budget: rs.30000 /-

brands prefferd:
HP/Compaq
Dell
Acer.
or any other of ur choice..

plz help waiting fr replies...

-SUDE


----------



## desiibond (May 30, 2008)

ACER Inspire 4520.

AMD X2 1.9GHz
2gig DDR2667 ram
160gig HDD
Nvidia 7000 series GPU
dvdrw
webcam, wifi, bluetooth, ir, expresscard slot
14.1" glossy widescreen

shoudl be around 26k now.


----------



## j1n M@tt (May 30, 2008)

now there r some models from Lenovo with gud config and under 30k.


----------



## amitabhishek (May 30, 2008)

desiibond said:


> ACER Inspire 4520.
> 
> AMD X2 1.9GHz
> 2gig DDR2667 ram
> ...



Thats right!

Its Acer Aspire 4520. Go for it!


----------



## Tech.Masti (May 30, 2008)

Zenith has a model for only 21.5k(exclusive tax), cant remember model no

intel dual core T2130 1.86Ghz
1GB Ram
15.4 inch display, * no widescreen*
DVD writer
no card reader, and BT
160 GB HDD
Wifi, speakers, modem.....
*no* OS

i think its good specification for 22k, saw on a newspaper ad.

BTW, 
*desiibond* recommended ACER Inspire 4520 specification also looks cool, but i heard AMD lappys are not good, anyone knows about that?? i noticed, we can get better specification of AMD lappy over intel lappy on same powered processor, and AMD powered lappys are less priced also....


----------



## uppalpankaj (May 30, 2008)

Which one is better AMD X2 with Nvidia graphics card or Intel Core 2 Duo with X3100 Graphics....


----------



## desiibond (May 30, 2008)

Obviously, Intel Core 2 Duo with X3100 

But don't go for brands like Zenith, HCL. Bettter go for Acer/HP/Dell/Toshiba/Lenovo/Compaq. Acer and compaq have best VFM.


----------



## uppalpankaj (May 30, 2008)

Howz the Dell Inspiron 1525 with Core 2 Duo  and X3100....

Shud I go 4 it????


----------



## desiibond (May 30, 2008)

^^That's a very good laptop. But I think it's around 35k-40k. If you can afford it, it will be a good option. Also, look for similarly priced acer laptops. Because you get better models for similar price and you also have linux/DOS options in compaq and acer.

Instead of just relying on the onboard, look for a directX 10 options like 8500GT or 8600GT. A definite advantage for vista/gaming.


----------



## gopz (May 30, 2008)

For your budget, you should not look for anything other than Acer 4520. Great VFM & performance.


----------



## uppalpankaj (May 30, 2008)

I did not have a gud experience with Acer...In the specs it was written that the lappy will come with Vista Premium OS...But the vendor loaded the Vista pirated version in my Acer lappy and gave it 2 me. Apart 4m that no OS DVD was supplied with the lappy..

If u go 4 Dell, u get the original OS DVD with the lappy which can come out 2 b really handy if u need 2 install the OS in ur lappy again in future.... Plus DELL Lappies r configurable, so u can add what u want in the basic specs if required....


----------



## desiibond (May 30, 2008)

^^ that's cheating by the dealer. And no, you don't get original OS with any laptop brand. It will come preloaded and there will be one image saved in service partition for restore. 

Acer is a really good brand.


----------



## uppalpankaj (May 30, 2008)

desiibond said:


> ^^ that's cheating by the dealer. And no, you don't get original OS with any laptop brand. It will come preloaded and there will be one image saved in service partition for restore.
> 
> Acer is a really good brand.



The Acer lappy didn't come preloaded with the OS....

With the Dell lappies, they do give the original OS DVD which can only be installed in the Dell lappy with which it has been given....


----------



## skippednote (May 31, 2008)

But i got my same acer model with 1 gig ram only. I got it a month back. I want to add a a graphics card to my laptop which one should i in for my budget 5 to 6k. And my ea fifa 08 work faster than they should. Please help guys


----------



## desiibond (May 31, 2008)

^^ I don't think you can add. Better call Acer customer care and check if there is any such possibility. Adding more RAM might do good


----------



## Tech.Masti (May 31, 2008)

^^^ @*desiibond*...........
heard that amd lappys are not good, they make too much heat, and lots of problems...... any idea???


----------



## desiibond (May 31, 2008)

^^^LOL. Get AMD Turion based laptop and you get superb power management with extremely low wattage. Moreover ,install AMD cool 'n' Quiet and that makes the power management even better. AMD proccy's generating heat is decades old myth.


----------



## uppalpankaj (May 31, 2008)

I guess performance wise C2D is more powerful than Turion.....


----------



## sude (Jun 1, 2008)

thanks desibond and others..

i came to know recently about a compaq model:
COMPAQ C772TU
specs:
C2D T2130 Proccy
2GB RAM
160GB HDD
dvdrw, 
webcam, 
wifi, 
Card Slot
15.4" widescreen
NO BLUETOOTH.
price: Rs.30000/- including TAXES (SP Road, Bangalore Price)

is this model acceptable??
anyone using this model??

-SUDE

even i have my negative preference towards HCL, ZENITH..

even i was considering dell for somtime for its 1525 model..

@desibond..
u mentioned AMD turion would b better as for low wattage.. etc..
does the ACER 4520 model u mentioned had the turion proccy or it has the general athlon for lappys..

-SUDE


----------



## saqib_khan (Jun 1, 2008)

By seeing the specs the compaq lappy looks good.

I think u shud go for it.


----------



## acewin (Jun 1, 2008)

dude just to check on you COMPAQ C772TU

the proccy model is C2D, 2370.
Well my saying is no one can beat compaq notebooks in low end notebooks, because HP and Compaq provide always good spec, so good luck on the buy.
without any OS provided.
And keep a check what OS you load on your lappy, and secondly always keep spec sheet and drivers saved. Because once they discontinue their product you will get tough time finding them or troubleshooting, as no OS is preloaded.


----------



## uppalpankaj (Jun 1, 2008)

acewin said:


> dude just to check on you COMPAQ C772TU
> 
> the proccy model is C2D, 2370.
> Well my saying is no one can beat compaq notebooks in low end notebooks, because HP and Compaq provide always good spec, so good luck on the buy.
> ...



The compaq laptops r really good...


----------



## razial (Jun 15, 2008)

The Compaq C772tu Is Good For Nothing,
First It Will Not Support Xp (definatively Not),
If U Are Using Vista Then Only U Can Use,some Issues Are Also With This M/c

I Don't Know About Other Brands But For Hp And Compaq , If U Are A Avid Xp User , U Shd Avoid It, All Laptops Are Either Preinstalled In Vista Or The Dos Are Not Supporting Xp.


----------



## axxo (Jun 15, 2008)

IBM Lenova series are also very good consideration. If you want to look *www-604.ibm.com/webapp/wcs/stores/...1686018425096210&seriesid=4611686018425154304


----------

